# WOODEX ‘05 22 - 24 April 05 - Warwickshire Exhibition Centre



## Newbie_Neil (7 Apr 2005)

Hi all

Is anyone going on the Sunday?

Cheers
Neil


----------



## RATWOOD (11 Apr 2005)

hi i will be there for the 3 day's on the 
WEST NORTHANTS WOODTURNERS stand

chris


----------



## radicalwood (11 Apr 2005)

Its nor fair, I thought it was the weekend after     ,.
I'm not in the country that weekend. Will miss out, was thinking I might get a p/t at a good price on the sunday, never mind will just keep the money in the bank.


----------



## Anonymous (13 Apr 2005)

Hi

Just booked tickets online (last day for booking) Likely to be going on the Sunday.


----------



## Newbie_Neil (13 Apr 2005)

Hi Badger



Badger":1tsbc511 said:


> Likely to be going on the Sunday.



We'll be at Chestnut Products at 12, if you'd like to meet up.

Cheers
Neil


----------



## Anonymous (13 Apr 2005)

Hi 

See you there.


----------



## Noel (14 Apr 2005)

This is a list of the more well known exhibitors.

Ashley Iles
Craft Turning
Brimarc
Camvac
Carroll Tools
Charnwood
Chestnut, our Terry
Craft Supplies
Crown Tools
Europac
GWW
Hamlet Tools
Hegner
H Taylor
NMA
Price Tools (8 stands, so presume the usual tailed brands)
Proops (as usual...)
R Sorby
Turners Retreat
Triton
WW Workshop (Roger)

Tons of others lesser well known, and lots of demo stands.

For those going I hope the show is better organised than the total lack of promotion.

Noel


----------



## Newbie_Neil (15 Apr 2005)

Hi all

With the permission of Gill I've deleted the original list that Meridienne sent.

Hope I haven't upset anybody by tidying up the thread.  

Cheers
Neil


----------



## Gill (15 Apr 2005)

It needed tidying, Neil . Now, I can clutter it up again with the correct list of exhibitors :twisted:   :


Ashley Iles (Edge Tools) Ltd 
East Kirkby, Spilsby 
Lincolnshire, PE23 4DD 
Tel: 01790 763372 Fax: 01790 763610 
Email: [email protected] 
Web: www.ashleyiles.co.uk 
Stands 40-42

Bierton Craft Turnery 
112 Aylesbury Road 
Bierton, Aylesbury, HP22 5DL 
Tel/ Fax: 01296 431729 
Email: [email protected]
Stand C5 

Brimarc Associates Ltd 
Nick Lowe House
Unit 20a Harriott Drive
Heathcote Industrial Estate
Warwick 
CV34 6TJ
Tel: 01926 884440 Fax: 01926 884444
Email: [email protected] 
Web: www.brimarc.com 
Stands 49+50, 52

CAMVAC 
Millers Close 
Fakenham Industrial Estate 
Fakenham
Norfolk, NR21 8NW 
Tel: 01328 851407 Fax: 01328 855701 
Email: [email protected] 
Web: www.camvac.co.uk 
Stand 60

Carroll Tools Ltd 
16-18 Factory Lane 
Croydon
Surrey, CR0 3RL 
Tel: 020 8781 1268 Fax: 020 8781 1278 
Email: [email protected] 
Web: www.carrolltools.com 
Stand 16

Charnwood Woodworking Machinery & Tooling
Cedar Court
Walker Road
Bardon Hill
Leicestershire
LE6 1TU
Tel: 01530 516926
Fax: 01530 516929
Web: www.charnwood.net
Stands 29-31


Chestnut Products 
P O Box 536 
Ipswich, IP4 5WN 
Tel: 01473 425878 Fax: 01473 431096 
Email: [email protected] 
Web: www.chestnutproducts.co.uk 
Stand: 12

Circle Scribe 
1 Fairfield Crescent 
Roby 
Liverpool, L36 4JG 
Tel: 0151 289 5681 
Stand C6 

Craft Supplies Ltd 
The Mill 
Mill Dale, Nr Buxton 
Derbyshire, SK17 8SN 
Tel: 01298 871636 Fax: 01298 872263 
Email: [email protected] 
Web: www.craft-supplies.co.uk 
Stands 36-39

Crown Hand Tools Ltd 
Burnt Tree Lane 
Hoyle Street
Sheffield, S3 7EX 
Tel: 0114 2723366 Fax: 0114 2725252 
Email: [email protected] 
Web: www.crownhandtools.ltd.uk 
Stand 46 

EUROPAC UK Ltd 
Fairacres Industrial Estate 
Dedworth Road 
Windsor, Berkshire, SL4 4LE 
Tel: 01268 293605/ 01753 862029 
Fax: 01268 285452 
Stands 24, 26+27

FrameCo UK Ltd
4 Pauls Hill
Penn
Bucks
HP10 8NZ
Tel: 01494 816397
Fax: 01494 817628
Email: [email protected]
Stand 53

Good Woodworking
Beauford Court
30 Monmouth Street
Bath
N. E Somerset
BA1 2BW
Tel: 01255 442244
Fax: 01255 446019
Email:[email protected]
Web: www.myfavouritemagazines.co.uk
Stand 5


Hamlet Craft Tools
Unit 21-24
Penistone Road Industrial Estate
410 Penistone Road 
Sheffield
S6 2FL
T 0114 232 1338
F 0114 232 5794
W www.hamlet-crafttools.com 
E [email protected]
Stands 58+59

Hegner UK 
Unit 8 North Crescent 
Diplocks Way 
Hailsham
East Sussex, BN27 3JF 
Tel: 01323 442440 Fax: 01323 840696 
Email: [email protected] 
Web: www.hegner.co.uk 
Stands 22+23

Henry Taylor (Tools) Ltd 
The Forge 
Peacock Estate, Livesey Street 
Sheffield , S6 2BL 
Tel: 0114 234 0282 Fax: 0114 285 2015 
Email: [email protected] 
Web: www.henrytaylortools.co.uk 
Stand 9

Langdon (London) Ltd 
81 Northumbria Road 
Maidenhead, Berkshire, SL6 3DQ 
Tel/ Fax: 01628 548840 
Email: [email protected] 
Web: www.langardirect.com 
Stand C4 

John Mills Ltd 
JML House
Regis Road 
London, NW5 3EG 
Tel: 020 7691 3800 Fax: 020 7691 3801 
Email: [email protected] 
Web: www.jmldirect.com 
Stand 10

Lincolnshire Woodcraft Supplies 
The Old Sawmill, Burghley Park 
London Road
Stamford 
Lincolnshire, PE9 3JS 
Tel: 01780 757825 
Stand 25

Lovell Workwear Ltd / N V Design
44 Heol Powis, Birchgrove 
Cardiff, CF14 4PH 
Tel: 02920 618112 Fax: 02920 693644 
Stand 44

Meantime Design Ltd 
Unit 1, Willersey Business Park 
Willersey
Nr Broadway, WR12 7PR 
Tel: 01386 854991 Fax: 01386 854993 
Email: [email protected] 
Web: www.meantime-design.co.uk 
Stand 51

NMA Agencies Ltd 
Birds Royd Lane 
Brighouse
West Yorkshire, HD6 1LQ 
Tel: 01484 400488 Fax: 01484 711012 
Email: [email protected] 
Web: www.nmauk.com 
Stands 54-57 


Ockendens Woodyard & Shop 
Broadway Hall
Churchstoke 
Shropshire, SY15 6EB 
Tel: 01588 620884 
Email: [email protected] 
Web: www.ockendentimber.co.uk 
Stand 11 

H E Phillips Ltd 
Phillips Place 
King William Street 
Coventry, CV1 5NQ 
Tel: 024 7622 7227 Fax: 024 7652 5400 
Web: www.he-phillips.co.uk 
Stand 28-31 

P Gowland Marketing
158 Glen Road
Oadby
Leciester
LE2 4RP
Tel/Fax: 0116 2710729
Mobile: 07910 384579
Email: [email protected]
Stand 45

Price Tool Sales Limited 
90 Summer Lane 
Newton, Birmingham, B19 3ND 
Tel: 0121 689 2000 Fax:0121 689 2100 
Email: [email protected] 
Web: www.pricetools.co.uk 
Stands 1 -4, 18-21

Proops Brothers Ltd 
Technology House 
24 Saddington Road 
Fleckney
Leicestershire, LE8 8AW 
Tel: 0116 240 3400 Fax: 0116 240 3300 
Email: [email protected] 
Web: www.proopsbrothers.com 
Stands 32-35

Robert Sorby/Turners Retreat 
Athol Road 
Sheffield, S8 0PA 
Tel: 0114 225 0700 Fax: 0114 225 0710 
Email: [email protected] 
Web: www.robert-sorby.co.uk 
Stands 61-65

Stobart Davies Ltd
Stobart House
Pontyclerc
Penybanc Road
Ammanford
Carmarthenshire
SA18 3HP
Tel: 01269 593100
Fax: 01269 596116
Email: [email protected]
Web:www.stobartdavies.com
Stands 47+48

Triton Workshop Systems (UK) Pty Ltd 
Pontygwindy Industrial Estate 
Caerphilly 
Mid Glamorgan, CF83 3HY 
Tel: 029 2085 7623 Fax: 029 2085 0118
Web: www.triton.net.au 
Stands 28-31 

Phil Irons Woodturning (VM-UK Ltd) 
Unit 7, Grove Business Park 
Atherstone on Stour 
Stratford Upon Avon, CV37 8DX 
Tel/Fax: 01789 459262 
Email: [email protected] 
Web: www.philirons.co.uk 
Stand 8

Woodworkers Workshop
28 Kennylands
Road
Sonning Common
Oxfordshire
RG4 9JT
Tel: 01491 629699
Fax:
Email:
Web:
Stand 17


That's more like it. Reckon I'll be going to the show now - I don't know which day, though.

Gill


----------



## Newbie_Neil (15 Apr 2005)

Hi Gill

If it's the Sunday, we're meeting up at 12 by the Chestnut stand.

Cheers
Neil


----------



## Anonymous (15 Apr 2005)

> Good Woodworking
> Beauford Court
> 30 Monmouth Street
> Bath
> ...



Looks like I'm going then! :shock: 

cheers,
Andy


----------



## Gill (15 Apr 2005)

Hi Neil

I reckon it'll be Friday when we go, but nothing's been decided yet. If we're around on Sunday, we'll try to meet up with you.

Gill


----------



## Bean (15 Apr 2005)

Sunday's a bad day for me as I have a Rugby Match to go to  , still theres always next year.

Bean
Up the Tigers !!


----------



## frank (15 Apr 2005)

i will be going on saturday and will say hello to terry at 12 o/clock, chris should i ask for mad taz  or just chris .i must look in on the m w turners stand :wink: plug plug :wink: :wink:


----------



## RATWOOD (15 Apr 2005)

just chris


----------



## mudman (15 Apr 2005)

I'll most likely be there on the Sunday. I'll have my two boys wih me who are threatening to hang over the railing from the restaurant and call out "Daaaaaad" like they did last year.  Gave a couple of people a giggle even if I was a tad red-faced.
Oh, and I promise that I won't take any Clifton planes apart this year. Got the guy on the Turner's Retreat stand (I think it was that one) quite upset. [-X


----------



## Newbie_Neil (16 Apr 2005)

Hi Frank



frank":2tcm4qp8 said:


> chris should i ask for mad taz or just chris



Neither, just look for the fancy headgear. :wink: 

Cheers
Neil

PS Assuming Chris will wear it this year.


----------



## Anonymous (17 Apr 2005)

Looking like I might be there Sunday :shock:


----------



## Jorden (17 Apr 2005)

Looks like it will be Sunday for me too, Hey Bean if I tell you the score before hand, you will be able to join us on the Sunday (Tigers are playing a French team called 'to loose' )

D.


----------



## DaveL (17 Apr 2005)

Tony, Bean,

I think I will be going to this on Sunday instead of Good Timber on Saturday. 
I have just bought 4 nice planks of sycamore from an advert in GWW so the need for more timber is reduced for a while. 8) 

So If I don't bump into you before 12, I will se you at Terry's Stand.


----------



## Bean (17 Apr 2005)

Yeah Thanks Dennis lets hope they play better than today :roll:


----------



## Gill (22 Apr 2005)

I went to Good Timber today, picking up some nice utili and sycamore . First, however, I went to Woodex. Here's some piccies of exhibits that I particularly liked:


























The wheelbarrows are all made of a different type of timber

Finally, a gloat :tool: . It should be with me in a couple of weeks :






  

Gill


----------



## Chris Knight (22 Apr 2005)

Gill,

What on earth is the story on the wheelbarrows?

Congratulations on the saw, everyone here who has one seems to rate it.


----------



## Gill (22 Apr 2005)

Hi Chris

The wheelbarrows are a display they seem to have every year. Each one is made of a different type of wood. I suppose that in theory they could be used for reference, but the display isn't terribly practical. It's quite imposing, though.

Gill


----------



## Alf (22 Apr 2005)

Gosh, love the chessboard. Hope my bro doesn't see that; he's already on at me all the time about making him a chess set. :roll: The wheelbarrows are somehow appealing; dunno why, but I like 'em. Probably the usual appeal of miniatures. 10 to 1 the Bounty didn't look that tidy at Pitcairn, but that's beside the point I suppose  :lol: And finally commiserations on your purchase of a table saw. <sigh> :wink: Enjoy it.  

Cheers, Alf


----------



## Gill (22 Apr 2005)

Unfortunately, my photographic skills don't do any of the pieces justice   . The 'Bounty' picture might not look particularly impressive until you notice the size of the holes in the pegboard it's hanging from. The photograph actually enlarges the original quite significantly. Imagine cutting all those shrouds - sheesh  !

It was fantastic to see so many inspirational and original carvings plus intarsia and scrollwork. Just what I like  ! Here are some more examples:





This might ring bells with Chris! The work of Dudley College students.










The wheel is mechanised and rotates.

Gill


----------



## trevtheturner (22 Apr 2005)

Fantastic pictures, Gill, showing some brilliant work.

I have seen the wheelbarrows exhibition on a number of occasions, and each time it has grown! They are all made by one man. Chatted to him last year when he told me each 'barrow takes about 8 hours to make. When I asked him if his collection of wood species was nearly finished he explained, "No, I've probably got as many again to make yet!" :shock: :roll: :roll: 

There are several hundred in his collection - imagine spending you life making miniature wheelbarrows. :? 'Tis an impressive collection, though. Wonder how much his pitch cost?

Cheers,

Trev.


----------



## Anonymous (22 Apr 2005)

DaveL":1qpq9j5c said:


> Tony, Bean,
> 
> I think I will be going to this on Sunday instead of Good Timber on Saturday.
> I have just bought 4 nice planks of sycamore from an advert in GWW so the need for more timber is reduced for a while. 8)
> ...



Be great to see you again Dave


----------



## Anonymous (22 Apr 2005)

Gill

Hope you had a good time at Good Timber and the show - impressive photos.

Well done on the saw - great choice :wink: Did you get the sliding table too? Works really well.

maybe we should start a Kity 419 owners branch of the forum now there are 5 of us? :lol:


----------



## Gill (22 Apr 2005)

Hi Tony

Yup, the saw comes 'as seen' in the photo, complete with the sliding extension and the extension table on the right hand side. Cast iron table, induction motor, accurate fence and the ability to cut veneers using its standard blade. How could I resist? Then the demonstrator cut a veneer for me that was thinner than the stuff I'd normally use for marquetry and I had to look _very _close to see saw marks! Out came my flexible friend... 

Never mind a Kity 419 owner's club - what about the rest of the range? I've already got a Kity planer/thicknesser and a Kity bandsaw. You could say I'm a bit of a Kity fan  .

Now, what do I do with my soon-to-be-redundant-but-still-functional Draper table saw :? :?:

Gill


----------



## gav (23 Apr 2005)

Gill,

Nice pictures and a good purchase. That's the problem with going to shows the purchasing slope seems to get extra slippy.

I was wondering whether to spare the time to go this weekend nut now I think I will.

Gav


----------



## frank (23 Apr 2005)

gill have you got a good supply of cat food for all your kitys :lol: :lol: and what to do with your old t/saw use it as a door stop, use it as a hop up ,im sure it will come in handy even if you never use it :wink:


----------



## Newbie_Neil (24 Apr 2005)

Hi all

For those who are going today, Sunday, I am looking forward to meeting you all at 12 at Chestnut Products.

Remember the password is Terry. :lol: 

Cheers
Neil


----------



## Newbie_Neil (24 Apr 2005)

Hi all

It was good to meet up with everyone today and put faces to the names.

In attendance were Jorden, Tony, DaveL, Keith Smith, Steve Maskerry, Andy King, Houtslager, Badger, Terry (Chestnut), Martin (Brimarc), Chris and I'm sure that I've forgotten somebody (my apologies).

Hope you all got home safely.

Cheers
Neil


----------



## Bean (24 Apr 2005)

Oh come on Neil lets have a low down on who bought what ??


Bean


----------



## Anonymous (24 Apr 2005)

Bean":11qs1mj2 said:


> Oh come on Neil lets have a low down on who bought what ??
> 
> 
> Bean



Ask him about his bench :wink:


----------



## Keith Smith (24 Apr 2005)

The problem with these shows is you don't get enough time to talk to everyone. Sorry I didn't get to sit and chat but by the time I had had a word with Terry all the seats were gone. Still I managed to talk Steve into into a purchase and then didn't get commission :lol: 

There were some rather nice Sjoberg benches going at a good price did someone bag one?

As for me I just bought a few bits and pieces, Bessy clamps, glue etc. but Judith managed to track down the only gardening tool in the show, which she had to have of course :roll: .

Keith


----------



## Anonymous (25 Apr 2005)

Keith Smith":3fdlalbg said:


> There were some rather nice Sjoberg benches going at a good price did someone bag one?
> 
> 
> Keith



Yep ,but not me!

I was chuffed with a small (80mm) Metabo ROS/detail sander for £79. Came with a huge bag containing 60 packs of sanding discs (mixed grades in packs of 10 and 24, about 750 discs in all) and a spare head for the unit 8)

Fantastic to meet you all there for the first time, hope to see you at the next show :wink:


----------



## dedee (25 Apr 2005)

Gill, nice photos and nice purchase. I have not regretted buyng one although with the sliding carriage and extension tables fitted it just about fills my workshop.

I suggest, unless you have done so already, think about a mobile base of some sort - I have the axminster one made with oak which is adequate although I frequently knock my ankles on the lever.
Andy


----------



## Anonymous (25 Apr 2005)

Good to say 'hello' to a few faces from the forum, hope you enjoyed the show!
There's a serious Festool gloat lacking here though! 
Surely someone in the know needs to post it if only to keep Philly on his toes!
 
Andy


----------



## Alf (25 Apr 2005)

And the pictures of this mass meeting of the finest minds in woodworking (and Andy :wink: ) are... where? C'mon folks, we want mug shots, gloats, outrageous lies. You know the drill. :roll:

Cheers, Alf


----------



## Gill (25 Apr 2005)

Hi Andy

Yes, I'll definitely give thought to a mobile base. First, though, I want it to arrive so that I can have a play... errr  ... learn how to use it effectively and employ it productively  .



Gill


----------



## Anonymous (25 Apr 2005)

> this mass meeting of the finest minds in woodworking (and Andy :wink: )



I resemble that remark! :shock: 

Andy


----------



## Newbie_Neil (25 Apr 2005)

Hi Alf



Alf":372axlff said:


> ...... of the finest minds in woodworking (and Andy :wink: )



Please spell my name correctly, it is Neil and not Andy.

Cheers
Neil


----------



## Anonymous (25 Apr 2005)

andy king":c9yek1x2 said:


> Good to say 'hello' to a few faces from the forum, hope you enjoyed the show!
> There's a serious Festool gloat lacking here though! Andy



I know of one Festool purchase - watch this space :wink:


Edited to add: not mine


----------



## Philly (25 Apr 2005)

Lordy! :roll: :lol: 
Philly :lol: 
(wish I had something to gloat about :wink: )


----------



## Steve Maskery (25 Apr 2005)

Tee-hee-hee!
Smug old me!
S


----------



## Noel (25 Apr 2005)

DaveL, where's that picture of the 4, err, people who went to the show?

Noel


----------



## DaveL (25 Apr 2005)

Noel":uao67qk6 said:


> DaveL, where's that picture of the 4, err, people who went to the show?


Would you mean this one?





err Gill any room in that bunker?


----------



## DaveL (25 Apr 2005)

I would like to hi all of the other forum members that I met at Woodex, I had a great time, I hope you did.  

I don't think it was quite as busy as last year, I could wander with ease, stand and stare at interesting stuff as well as laugh and joke with the Staff on the stalls and my forum friends. =D> 

I did buy a few bits.




I have not had time to try all of them out but you've just got to open them and start somewhere.




Well thats another one for the mantel piece to keep the kids away from the fire.


----------



## Bean (25 Apr 2005)

nice Pinny Dave :wink: Whats that your unwrapping ???


Bean


----------



## DaveL (25 Apr 2005)

Bean":1kddug8n said:


> nice Pinny Dave :wink:


Just what the LOML said. :roll: 



Bean":1kddug8n said:


> Whats that your unwrapping ???



Its a Veritas Micro-Adjust wheel marking gauge, I did not have a good marking gauge and as its only £2 more than the standard one I got the micro-adjust. 8)


----------



## Steve Maskery (25 Apr 2005)

Difficult to get too excited by a sander, but this is good. Got a good deal on the disks too. Mind you, for the price of it, they should give you free disks for life!

Cheers
Steve


----------



## Philly (25 Apr 2005)

Hoo, hoo! Nice apron Dave-maybe all members should have one made up and we'll wear them to shows to identify ourselves???? No? Suits yourself... :lol: :lol: 
Any chance of i.d.ing the famous four in the photo (i recognize international woodwork star S. Maskery, but not the good looking ones..... :roll: )
Cheers
Philly  
Wearing his pinny with pride


----------



## Noel (25 Apr 2005)

It's the bloke in the white shirt I'd be worried about. Looks like a double glazing salesman........Well dodgy........

Noel


----------



## Steve Maskery (25 Apr 2005)

Philly":3kwgt9nx said:


> ! recognize international woodwork star S. Maskery, but not the good looking ones..... :roll: )




Cheeky pipper!
Karl Houtslager, IWWSSM, Tony, Newbie Neil.

Nice to meet up with others too. Good conversations with Keith (we swapped magazine tales...), Roger from WWW (always got his nose on a business idea or two), Dave, Jorden (who managed to father a foal that very morning), Badger, Andy and Dave Roberts from GW... have I missed anyone?

Mind you, I don't think Keith is real, you know. If I understood him correctly, his lovely lady INSISTS HE BUYS TOOLS. Now that's just not normal, is it?

Cheers
Steve


----------



## Anonymous (25 Apr 2005)

Enjoyed the day and it was good to meet other forum members and put names to faces. 

Purchased a number of small bits and pieces - digital caliper, jig making bits, toggle clamps etc. 24 tooth Crowley saw blade (50%) off) though I'm not sure the blade was a good buy after reading reports on the forum - time will tell. 

Brother in law purchased a tormek wet grinder and a number of jigs, chisels and leather tool bag.


----------



## Anonymous (25 Apr 2005)

The handsome famous 4 - Karl houtslager, Steve, DaveL, Newbie Neil

Dave the apron looks good mate - how do you like the veritas gauge eh? Thanks for the tip on those countersinks - incredible :shock: 

Neil - thanks again for the lift, really is appreciated :wink: 

Steve, I know you only bought the Festool to out-gloat my Metabo and FREE 750 sanding disks :twisted: 

Martin - I have no idea how I stopped myself from buying that #6 after all the testing I gave it  nice to meet you at last :wink: 

Next year?


----------



## Newbie_Neil (26 Apr 2005)

Hi Noel



Noel":qnqzm0ou said:


> It's the bloke in the white shirt I'd be worried about. Looks like a double glazing salesman........Well dodgy........ Noel



Well dodgy I might be, but the shirt was a light blue. :lol: 

I was trying to help sales of the Fein Multimaster. :wink: 

The worst bit for me was when we were having a coffee and discovering that I was the oldest by four years. :shock: 

Cheers
Neil


----------



## Anonymous (26 Apr 2005)

Newbie_Neil":21pi24ho said:


> The worst bit for me was when we were having a coffee and discovering that I was the oldest by four years. :shock:
> 
> Cheers
> Neil



and I was the youngest :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Chris Knight (26 Apr 2005)

Tony":2cqipqo8 said:


> and I was the youngest :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:



Time will take care of that :lol:


----------



## Alf (26 Apr 2005)

Tony":14jwv5fj said:


> Newbie_Neil":14jwv5fj said:
> 
> 
> > The worst bit for me was when we were having a coffee and discovering that I was the oldest by four years. :shock:
> ...


Good grief, they must be ancient then... :shock: :shock: :shock: :wink: 

Not sure about all these pinnies with names on them; you folks letting the finish fumes get to you so you need reminding or summat? :wink: Hmm, what's worse is that means I'm apparently called Axminster... :-k Still, nice to put faces to names; scary, but nice... :lol:

Cheers, Alf


----------



## Gill (26 Apr 2005)

Actually, Alf, having names on aprons strikes me as quite a good idea; especially if there's going to be some communal woodwork followed by socialising ccasion5: . When I get my hair tied back and put on my Trend Air Ace, I'm quite unrecognisable. Worse than that, after a few G&Ts, I need reminding who I am  .

Gill


----------



## dedee (26 Apr 2005)

Alf":2lyxsfdw said:


> Not sure about all these pinnies with names on them...................... I'm apparently called Axminster...



My workshop coat - it is definately not a pinny - has ICL on the front normally associtated with It Comes Late especially when called for dinner.

Andy


----------



## Anonymous (26 Apr 2005)

apparently my name is B&Q :?

How fitting :wink: 

Cheers B&Q Tone


----------



## Steve Maskery (26 Apr 2005)

Actually, all this talk of recognising people and putting faces to names, perhaps we should have a Rogues' Gallery on here, perhaps a Sticky in Off-Topic, where we could post our mugs. At least that way we could choose what image the rest of the world saw, instead of being caught in mid-blink.

What do others think?
Cheers
Steve


----------



## Les Mahon (26 Apr 2005)

Gosh - according to this thread my name is VISITOR ;-)

Not a bad idea steve, why not!


----------



## mudman (26 Apr 2005)

Noel":3lmmjkcu said:


> It's the bloke in the white shirt I'd be worried about. Looks like a double glazing salesman........Well dodgy........
> 
> Noel



I don't know about a salesman, but does anyone else see a certain James T. Kirk in that photo? :wink:


----------



## Alf (26 Apr 2005)

mudman":12eclezr said:


> I don't know about a salesman, but does anyone else see a certain James T. Kirk in that photo? :wink:


Gosh Barry, now you mention it... Oooo, there's simply _loads_ of mileage in that... :twisted: :wink: 

Cheers, Alf

As if I would O


----------



## Taffy Turner (26 Apr 2005)

#-o 

That's why he lookes familiar!


----------



## trevtheturner (26 Apr 2005)

Hi Neil,

Oldest by four years? No cause for concern on that score. :wink: There are of course three categories of age:

1. Chronological age - the number of years that have passed, i.e. you are sixty years old (just for example!).

2. Physical age - how the bones, etc., are holding up.

3. Psychological age - it's all in the mind, how young/old you feel.

No.1 we can do nothing about, No.2 we can perhaps help with a little, but the most important, No.3 - well, we can stay young for the duration!

You're looking good, mate, with that contented smile exuding a wealth of wisdom. And still sporting a full head of hair! You look just about the same as last year. 8) 

Cheers,

Trev.


----------



## Noel (26 Apr 2005)




----------



## Anonymous (26 Apr 2005)

Neil's long lost brother :shock: :shock:


----------



## Alf (26 Apr 2005)

Cripes, it's uncanny. :shock:


----------



## Newbie_Neil (26 Apr 2005)

Hi Trev



trevtheturner":1b24k1fz said:


> You look just about the same as last year.



Oh no, not that bad. :lol: 

Cheers
Neil


----------



## Chris Knight (26 Apr 2005)

It's Neil in a suit!

Steve,

Yes I like your idea - let's have Rogues' gallery.


----------



## mahking51 (26 Apr 2005)

Great idea!
I am warming up Photoshop as we speak, there will be an introductory offer whereby the number of years I can wipe off your old mugshots via digital botox is directly related to the exact LN item you cross my palm with.....
Regards
martin
- waiting to see who is the vainest one of all.....


----------



## Chris Knight (26 Apr 2005)

Martin,

Love the sig - and the carriers know who they are!!


----------



## mudman (26 Apr 2005)

Does that mean we have a "Veritas Mary" running around here and infecting people?  :-s :wink:


----------



## Gill (26 Apr 2005)

Anyone fancy having a bash at a scrollsaw portrait pattern?






:twisted: :twisted: :twisted: 

Gill


----------



## Steve Maskery (26 Apr 2005)

Neil,
Given the size of your workshop c.f. the size of the machines you buy, I really think you ought to change your signature from "The Welsh Wood Butcher" to "Space- the Final Frontier"!

Just a suggestion...

I'll get me coat.

S


----------



## Alf (26 Apr 2005)

mudman":3rab0tgh said:


> Does that mean we have a "Veritas Mary" running around here and infecting people?  :-s :wink:


Barry, I can't think what you could mean. :-k Would you like to stand up and explain to the whole class, please? [-( 

Cheers, Alf :wink:


----------



## Newbie_Neil (26 Apr 2005)

Hi Steve



Steve Maskery":27gffk6z said:


> Neil, Given the size of your workshop c.f. the size of the machines you buy, I really think you ought to change your signature from "The Welsh Wood Butcher" to "Space- the Final Frontier



The problem is that I keep thinking it's a tardis and whilst it might appear small on the outside it should be massive inside. :wink: 

Cheers
Neil


----------

